# كيف احول من المتر المكعب الى مقمق؟؟



## the lover (16 يناير 2012)

assalam alikum
how can i convert these units
from nm3 to mmscfd
من متر مكعب اعتيادي الى مليون قدم مكعب قياسي لكل يوم(مقمق)


----------



## abue tycer (17 يناير 2012)

* cubic meter = 35.3146667 cubic feet*


----------



## the lover (30 يناير 2012)

*yes thanks i know that..but mmscfd is flow rate..so we must notice the conditions..see link below*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=195262


----------

